# Moddified R35 GT-R - Who can insure me?



## chrismgtr (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm currently insured with Admiral on a multi car policy. I'm wanting to start modifying the GT-R shortly, taking it to a Stage 4, approx 620bhp. I have phoned admiral and it seems that when you start talking mod's they lose the plot. For a start they just told me they can cover me with an engine chip but not a remap  and when I started talking about injectors it confused them even more!

I'm 23 and currently pay 1500 quid for my GT-R and Clio on the multi car. Can anyone recommend an insurer that would cover someone my age on a stage 4? Have spoken with a few brokers but not had any luck so far 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Sky 
CCI 
Adrian Flux


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

+1 for sky.

I am with pace ward who have been great (and competitive)


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

+ 1 also for Pace Ward, competitive and very helpful.


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

speak to competition car insurance, CCI. They have always been very competitive, and with added trackday cover.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

chrismgtr said:


> I'm currently insured with Admiral on a multi car policy. I'm wanting to start modifying the GT-R shortly, taking it to a Stage 4, approx 620bhp. I have phoned admiral and it seems that when you start talking mod's they lose the plot. For a start they just told me they can cover me with an engine chip but not a remap  and when I started talking about injectors it confused them even more!
> 
> I'm 23 and currently pay 1500 quid for my GT-R and Clio on the multi car. Can anyone recommend an insurer that would cover someone my age on a stage 4? Have spoken with a few brokers but not had any luck so far
> 
> ...


Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## G20NEY (Mar 1, 2014)

Sky all the way


----------



## G20NEY (Mar 1, 2014)

-1 on Adrian flux also I had a car for 3 months and they enforced a years policy cost on me would never use them again opcorn: meow!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

G20NEY said:


> -1 on Adrian flux also I had a car for 3 months and they enforced a years policy cost on me would never use them again opcorn: meow!


greenlight just did it to me I had 6 or 7 months left of policy and they sent me a cheque for £9 ! I threw it in the bin I was insulted tbh. 
there all the same though you never get much back finishing early.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

I found competition car insurance the most reasonable for my modded Gtr the company's on the forum were nowhere near as good


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

a-plan have been great for me today.

Last year I couldn't get insured on anything over Litchfield Stage 4 but they have managed to get me insured for £300 less than I paid last year as well as saying I'm able to go for even more power!


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

How long have you had your GTR? I'm with Keith Michaels who are happy to insure mods, but you have to had a few years experience first.
Give them a go.
www.keithmichaels.co.uk


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

CCI won out for me, almost Half the price of some of the others suggested. Bargain!


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

How much were they if you don't mind me asking.


----------

